# Anyone know of a better site for moss IDing?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I found this site. http://www.aquamoss.net/Moss-List.htm

But it does not have close ups of the flame moss. I just bought some flame moss from Jamesren today. While I trust his expertise as he was showing me the moss strands before I was buying it I'd like a site like the above with close up photos so I can check up on it. I trust but I also like to verify. Forgot which president said that 'trust but verify'.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Im making my 10 gal mainly mosses so I was researching all the different tyoes... I used aquamoss.net too but i also found this forum for moss fans  you could find out moss types on there
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/109-Aquatic-Moss-Club


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I got some flame moss also from Jamesren...I have it attached to some rocks with hairnets... its definately flame moss because flame moss seems to be the only one that twists as it grows, making it look like flames...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

GuppyLove said:


> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/109-Aquatic-Moss-Club


Haha... u found my old hangout... aquaticquotient...it's a forum mainly for Singapore hobbyist but it has an unusually high amount of people who're professionals on aquatic animals. When I say professionals, I mean people with phd's and stuff...

good place for looking things up or asking for info.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ya I noticed they were saying the scientist/the doctor was id'ing the moss  seemed like a good site if you really want to know about mosses


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

We do have a very good post from our own forum:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3593

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Shrimpielove 

Are your tanks co2'ed? Thanks for the linkage. I'll check the link.


Zebra,

Thanks I did check it but the flame amount was small. I was hoping for something larger of a speciem (sp?) to see and also zoom in shots.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Shrimpielove   
Nope no co2 on my tanks...i find it enough to maintain 3 tanks and Id want to understand co2/how it changes water parameters etc before I try it... Shrimpies are sensitive  
Everything is growing great though so really I dont think I need it...my 10 gal mosses are growing awesome...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Shrimpielove
> Nope no co2 on my tanks...i find it enough to maintain 3 tanks and Id want to understand co2/how it changes water parameters etc before I try it... Shrimpies are sensitive
> Everything is growing great though so really I dont think I need it...my 10 gal mosses are growing awesome...


How many shrimps of what type do you have in your shrimphaus? I think I may have to add more to keep the algae down then suppliment with some extra nom noms when most or all algae is consumed. If only shrimps could reproduce every 1-2 weeks. >.<;


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have maybe 20 or so adult rcs in my shrimphaus , and a ton of babies in there too...i did have about 100 but i gave 75 or so away to keep the population in check 
Im planning on turning my 15 gal into a shrimp tank too... and id like to keep blue pearl or snowballs in there...and probably my 5 gal will be a shrimp tank too after all my fish are rehomed  im starting to rescape the 15 gal to have mosses etc for shrimps, right now its just a bunch of plants all over with no real rhyme or reason lol

If you have enough shrimp in ur tank it will seem like they reproduce everyday lol


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw some "blanket moss" on ebay or something like that... Looks kind of like a marimo moss ball texture.... Very cool


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres a pic of some of the flame moss I got from Jamesren- attached with hairnet to a rock... Sorry bout the bad cell phone pic , but you can see its starting to grow strands straight upwards!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Menagerie has some Stringy Moss and some Giant Moss right now...they had Peacock Moss but I think I may have bought the last of that kind...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

GuppyLove said:


> Heres a pic of some of the flame moss I got from Jamesren- attached with hairnet to a rock... Sorry bout the bad cell phone pic , but you can see its starting to grow strands straight upwards!


If you pull/hook out the strands from the hairnet when you made that flame moss rock/ball? Or did you just let it naturally grow out? Just curious as it is about 2 weeks since you've gotten the flame moss and wondering how well it is growing on your end.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Actually I didnt pull out any strands, just covered it with hairnet, and what you see in the pic shows how its grown through the net so far...  good growth for only 2 weeks, some strands are starting to curl/twist now too


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Actually I didnt pull out any strands, just covered it with hairnet, and what you see in the pic shows how its grown through the net so far...  good growth for only 2 weeks, some strands are starting to curl/twist now too


What rocks are you using?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

In my 15 gal I have lace rock... Pretty stuff, thats what I attached the flame moss to. 
And I just got a bunch of new rocks from Menagerie but havent added them yet... Some kind of quartz that has a bit of sparkle to it... And some kind of sandstone that has rose color in it... Not really sure what the specific name is for them


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's another moss I.d. site, lotsa pics to look at
http://www.aquarminy.yoyo.pl/ang/flora.html


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Here's another moss I.d. site, lotsa pics to look at
> http://www.aquarminy.yoyo.pl/ang/flora.html


Saaawhheaat! Danke


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

its better if you stick the moss in a coconut shells. guppy i want to see your tank with all the moss you collected can you post a pic


----------

